# Amazing mortising



## hennebury (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone looking for a better way of doing solidwood mortising?
check out this video of a swing chisel mortising machine ( actual speed) 








http://www.solidwoodmachinery.com/IM000042.AVI
http://www.solidwoodmachinery.com


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Usually I (and most others) blow a guy off that jumps into a forum and his first 2 post are trying to sell something, without even the appearance of trying to make an introduction, just a sale pitch... :thumbdown:Having said that, that is a cool tool :yes:.


----------



## hennebury (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Daren, I would have listed them in the for sale section but they said that i would have to have atl east 25 posts, I am somewhat of a time constraint, so I took the liberty of listing them as a "public interest item" Yes I am trying to sell them, but you have to admit they are interesting machines and worthy of seeing. I am not just some hustler trying to rush somone for a buck, I have payed my dues for over thirty years in my own woodworking shop, I have a lot of information and knowledge about tools and machinery that may be of some value to other people. At the moment i have just relocated back to Canada and have spent many months trying to get a workshop and business set up, so please excuse my haste. I will try to offer some more imput into your forum without the commercial attachment in the future. regards, Mark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

hennebury said:


> I will try to offer some more imput into your forum without the commercial attachment in the future.


Looking forward to it, and welcome.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I used this type of a machine over 15 years ago. It was made by MAKA and was called an oscillating chisel mortiser. It had a range of bits from 1/4" wide single tooth that would make a hole from 7/8"- 1 1/4" wide up to 1 15/16" deep all the way up to a 3/4" wide chisel that could make a hole 4 3/4" wide and 5 1/2" deep. About $15K. pneumatic/hydraulic


----------



## hennebury (Jul 17, 2007)

*Mortising Machine*

Hi Leo, 

Yes, the machine that I have the video of is also a Maka.
I used them alot in my shop. most the smaller verson model SM6-P11
It is a lighter duty model uses the smaller blades, mostly for furniture makers, the larger will do some pretty large mortise for entry doors etc.
The blade on the smaller machine turns a lot faster so it cuts quite a bit faster. 
What type of work did you do with it?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Double post...oops


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I made mostly windows and doors with it. A few pieces of furniture here and there. It was at a company I worked for. I no longer have access the MAKA. I miss it, especially when I am using the square hole chisel mortiser, slow. The one I had I think was even smaller than the one you show in the demo video. But I was still able to put a pretty large bit into it and it would work fine. Would love to get my hands on one, but I rarely do anything that requires that much mortising to make it a justifiable purchase. Maybe when I have money flowing out of my ears I'll get one just to have it.:yes:


----------

